# See Through (A macro first!)



## Austin Greene (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm dealing with a tough personal situation, so I tried to get out and shoot a little bit yesterday to remind me of who I am. 

I hope you all enjoy the results. 

1. The usual for me, flies etc. 



Just passing by... by TogaLive, on Flickr

2. A macro first for me, my first wasp. I enjoyed shooting him, and the composition I chose. 



See Through by TogaLive, on Flickr


Very best, and hope your doing better than I am...

Austin


----------



## Dracaena (Sep 6, 2013)

The wasp shot is my favorite. And things will get better, be strong


----------



## pisto1981 (Sep 6, 2013)

That wasp is looking seriously evil!!

Agree, things will get better  chin up


----------



## Austin Greene (Sep 7, 2013)

Dracaena said:


> The wasp shot is my favorite. And things will get better, be strong





pisto1981 said:


> That wasp is looking seriously evil!!
> 
> Agree, things will get better  chin up



I'm glad you both enjoyed the photos, and thanks so much for the support. TPF has been a great personal help to me over the past week, and it means the world.


----------



## Dinardy (Sep 7, 2013)

2 is just blowing me away right now, great work!


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## weepete (Sep 7, 2013)

2 is stand out. Great work!


----------

